# Searching



## .TakaM (Nov 3, 2007)

What's going on with the search function? 
The only way I really browse this forum is by viewing the new posts each day, and without that i have no idea what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So, what's going on with the search function, is it gonna come back?


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, good question!!


----------



## IainDS (Nov 3, 2007)

I really need to use it last night but NO!


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 3, 2007)

It has been disabled now and again along with a few other features because of the recent overload on the server due to a certain game.....

I've re-enabled it for now as the site seems to be fast enough.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 3, 2007)

ah k, that's cool.
maybe shaun, you should consider something like search privileges are only available for 100+ post users (similar to the trading forum)


----------



## xflash (Nov 3, 2007)

uugh god no that would be a pain in the ass. just think of all the noobs and newbs that would post a new topic for somehting that's already been answerd


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 3, 2007)

well, GBAtemp is only getting more and more popular, if you look at forums like the somethingawful forums, you have to pay another $10 if you want to be able to search/etc because the forums simply can't handle every member being able to search
And well, noobs have been able to search for a long time, and it rarely stops them from making the same topics over and over again


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 3, 2007)

Well you both make good points, but it's hardly our call. I will say that I am not really in favor of the "Pay to get extra features" approach. Perhaps more of a reward system based on a user's contributions via posting (as somewhat suggested above)? After 100 you get the search function, after 200 the shoutbox, after 400 you can submit user posted news, blah blah etc, or any combination thereof. You get the idea. That way it's stops the lag for unregistered users and non-contributors who never post. Of course that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Well you both make good points, but it's hardly our call. I will say that I am not really in favor of the "Pay to get extra features" approach. Perhaps more of a reward system based on a user's contributions via posting (as somewhat suggested above)? After 100 you get the search function, after 200 the shoutbox, after 400 you can submit user posted news, blah blah etc, or any combination thereof. You get the idea. That way it's stops the lag for unregistered users and non-contributors who never post. Of course that's just off the top of my head.


That sounds really good. Would it be like karma?

- Sam


----------



## bobrules (Nov 3, 2007)

well this would increase the spams, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> well this would increase the spams, wouldn't it?



How so, bobrules? If you're suggesting that people would spam the forum wondering where the features are, the "reward program" information could easily be put in the sign up information, so that new users would have no choice but to read it upon signing up. Should the information not be put on the sign up page, I can't see how that would be harmful either, as the new users wouldn't know they were missing features (as they'd be new here) until they got them as rewards. At which point they'd just be glad to have them.


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 3, 2007)

There's another popular flashcart forum I visit regularly and they have a VIP area that has managed to stay secret for the entire time it has been open. But then again, there's only 20 or so members in the VIP area...

- Sam


----------



## iritegood (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well this would increase the spams, wouldn't it?
> ...



I think he means people spamming to raise their post count.


----------



## War (Nov 3, 2007)

I think a karma system would be pretty cool. You could up someone's karma once a day, but not the same person. You can up the same persons karma once a month. And you can up it down it, but you have to post a reason why. I think that would be pretty cool. :x


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 4, 2007)

this is a pretty good forum.. but you need an amazing forum for a karma system to work...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 4, 2007)

I was thinking more of an automated reward system. As in the amount of posts (IE contributions) determines what features you have based on set parameters. I believe that could be integral to reducing the server overload. Therefor the trolls that just come here to see if games like Mario Galaxy are out, and never post, don't ruin it for those of us who actually care about this place.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 4, 2007)

From my previous experiences post count that gets you rewards only comes back to bite you in the ass. A few of us on this forum are already fed up with the
"First"
"I agree"
"I can't find it"
"LoL"
and same question repeated a million time within one thread.

I feel a reward system will only encourage more of that garbage. Technically... it is inevitable... people who want those features can just hit every new thread with "downloading it now" and "me too" and "me too" and "me too" putting a strain on the forum as well as running several release threads. 

Glad to know the search feature is back online though


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> From my previous experiences post count that gets you rewards only comes back to bite you in the ass. A few of us on this forum are already fed up with the
> "First"
> "I agree"
> "I can't find it"
> ...



As you said, it's inevitable, regardless of a reward system. There must be a way to counter it to some degree outside of outright having to put up with said spammery. To be fair, turning off the features entirely created just as many "Where is the search?" "Where is the recent posts bar!?" topics. And if not a reward system (that was just off the top of my head), then what? Surely there must be something we can do outside of shutting down features. Because as many people have brought up, if it was this bad for Super Mario Galaxy, it's going to be a hellish nightmare the likes of which we have never seen when Smash Bros. Brawl comes out. 

Keep in mind I'm not complaining, I just think we should all put our heads together to try and come up with a solution.


----------

